# Third hand smoke



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

Someone is finally talking about it! 3rd hand smoke

I'm an asthma sufferer and have spoken about this many times to people. Most of the time they give me a look that says they think I'm nuts dispite the fact you can search it on the web and find info. Now maybe people will think about the effects of third hand smoke. I for one hate having an asthma attack due to third hand smoke.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 5, 2009)

well theres alot of probs with smoking that no 1 wants to admitt.an thats 1 of of them.all tho i cant say nothing.i dipped snuff an chewed tobbacco for 18yrs.an i still love to smell good cig an cigar smoke.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

It would be nice if people recognized the third hand smoke more though. Do you know what it's like to be in a store and start coughing because someone walked by that reaked? Then imagine being on the recieving end of looks that say, "your sick, I don't want to be near you!" When it's actually an asthma attack brought on by someone else's nasty habit. I can learn to stay away from the bathrooms where they use strong bleach mixtures to clean (if only I could get the girls to cooperate more) but, it's rather impossible to predict when someone smelling of cig smoke is going to walk by and not breath.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 5, 2009)

i know what you mean because the smoke get in their clothes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i know what you mean because the smoke get in their clothes.


It's the toxin that gets into their clothes that cause the third hand smoke but, yeah!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not intending to put anyone down with this thread. Everyone has the right to decide to smoke or not. It's just that if I were to walk into a cloud of cig smoke and have an attack, people wouldn't look at me so funny. But, with third hand smoke, it's not something one can see so, I'm given the funny looks. Maybe if more people are aware of it, I (and BTW other asthma suffers) won't have to endure "the looks".


----------

